# Does your poodle love tennis balls?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Both of mine adore a tennis ball. Good thing they are cheap because they ruin them.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

You should try the planet dog orbee balls Enzo loves them so much. 

they smell like mint too!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Tennis balls are an obsession in my home. Suri and Olie love to catch them.


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

Midnight loves to play fetch with balls. I had to buy some small tennis balls so she could hold them easier.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I need to get some more. Roxy do the balls you mentioned bounce? I've noticed many tennis balls made for pets, don't have the bounce, so the dogs don't like them as much. Harley loves his migrators and Paddy likes them so much I sent one home w/ him.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

We bought a bunch of tennis balls at the dollar store this summer... 4 of 4 colors in a giant pack, and they were like 3 bucks. Good deal. They aren't SUPER bouncy (I mean, they're from the dollar store, after all!) however they're pretty thick and heavy, so they haven't been torn up as easily. i.e. skinned by ProblemChild.

I did buy Perry a little Orbee ball (it looked like the earth... and yes, I DID sing, "He's got the whole world in his paws" when we got in the car, don't judge me!), however it was unceremoniously stolen by every single dog in the house and is now lost! But I would say it was worth the cost, as it had bounce, as well as was quite tough!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

No.

I have just now been able to get Tuesday to play with toys. Cher is to small for a tennis ball and likes to destroy more then retrieve.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Mandy only likes them if Casey is playing and sets in down then its game on for them as Mandy is a big tease.
Casey is a ball, stick, frisbee, any toy obsessed dog. Loves to play with anyone who will willingly or not so willingly throw said toy for him.

Actually he is doing realy good with Catch it now to so I just bougth 2 soft new frisbees today for him to try.

Oh his flying squirrel is the worst if he can see it but can't get it he wines and don't any DOG dare touch his squirrel


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know yet, but we got some mini-tennis balls at the pet store yesterday for when we bring him home.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, yes and did I mention YES???? Lucy LOVES tennis balls!! Meau will play with them if Lucy has one, the other two dogs aren't as interested. Lucy likes lots of different toys, but it seems like tennis balls have a special place in her heart! :lol:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh ya!


I think a natural retrieve is fundamental to correct Poodle temperament.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Romeo is a ball nut and I never go to the park without my chuckit.  But, he prefers soft squeaky balls to tennis balls. Brandy doesn't really like to play ball. She doesn't ever get dirty, even when she is running through the mud and wet sand with the boys. My two cream colored dogs become two toned (cream/grey) and she is squeaky clean with barely any dirt on the paw pads. She also doesn't pick up ball that's cover in send, if she does, she'll grab it with her teeth, shake it and then drop it in disgust. She is just too much of a lady.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The chuckit is the best invention ever! Harry will go far and has learned to turn as the ball turns if it's a bad throw.:lol: 

Cbrand, I agree with you.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Not really. He likes the squeaky dog tennis balls though. Riley doesnt like to play fetch for too long with anything, but esp. a plain ball (he would rather be chased with the ball). 

I dont like plain tennis balls as they wear the teeth down. I hope my next poodle will have a strong retreiving instinct, and i would like to get her into balls. Ill use something besides tennis balls though.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond pretty much freaks out about anything that bounces.  Tennis balls are a favorite, but just because we have a lot of them... Racket balls, ping pong balls, footballs, and anything else like it he likes just as much if not more. We don't let him have the small ones though, he'd try and fit 7 Nerf balls in his mouth if he could.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Someone told me real tennis balls are dangerous if the dog is allowed to play with them unsupervised. Something about the core being a choking hazard, IIRC.

I buy the doggie tennis balls, of all sizes except for the super small ones. Teddy even loves playing with the ones that are way too large for his little mouth. He manages to get some of the fabric loose to act as a handle. I first bought the large ones to keep them from rolling under the TV stand in the living room, but they've somehow managed to find their way under the bed in my bedroom.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harry chewed up a small dog tennis ball and it has the same core as the regular tennis balls. A lot of "dog" products are commercialized so that they can charge more for the same thing because it's labeled for dogs.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

The ones I bought are hollow, and they squeak. The only thing they have in common with real tennis balls is the fabric cover. I did buy one of those solid ones, but it was too heavy for Teddy to pick up, so it's gone.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmmm, my son plays tennis and he told me that tennis balls are hollow. We have always bought the dog ones because they are cheap but according to my son there's no difference.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe the person who told me that didn't know what they were talking about? That's always a possibility.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Marian said:


> Maybe the person who told me that didn't know what they were talking about? That's always a possibility.


More than likely because I asked my husband too and he agreed, they are hollow balls. There is rubber on the inside and if they chew it up they could swallow that and choke but I mean that's a possiblility with all toys that they can chew up. I have yet to find something they can't chew up. I'm going to try out the toys roxy posted about at some point.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, real tennis balls are hollow. From what i heard, the actual dog tennis balls are not made with sand in the fabric. The fabric in real tennis balls is like a brillo pad for the teeth.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

KPoos said:


> There is rubber on the inside and if they chew it up they could swallow that and choke but I mean that's a possiblility with all toys that they can chew up.


Maybe that's what he meant.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saffy lives for Tennis Balls,

but lately we have been using a yellow rubber ball that is the same size of a tennis ball, but bounces so much more-

-making things much more interesting!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Well he likes to destroy them.

Which is a shame because Sasha our Terrier mix loves to play with Tennis balls and within a few days Zachary our Poodle has taken them behind the couch and rips them apart. He is so mean to her sometimes :Cry:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

DEFINITELY!! My girls love the tennis balls, love to play fetch or just run around the yard carrying them around in their mouths. I don't let them have the balls in the house though as I don't want them to feel they are chew toys, I want them to see them as fetch type toys.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> DEFINITELY!! My girls love the tennis balls, love to play fetch or just run around the yard carrying them around in their mouths. I don't let them have the balls in the house though as I don't want them to feel they are chew toys, I want them to see them as fetch type toys.


I wish we could just use them as outside toys as well, but being that they are rarely offleash (we used a relatives yard from time to time) they only place they ever get to play with theirs is in the apartment.

But good idea though, I love that. Only let them use them outside as fetch toys and they would be less likely to rip them up, I might try that


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Absolutely.....but only outside. They are not allowed to have them in the house because they start playing and that isn't allowed. And, our GRD will shred it besides._


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Does my Poodle love tennis balls? Of course! He is a retriever after all 
He will fetch forever and will squeeze the balls in his mouth an accidentally pop them but never during fetch just while at home playing with himself.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

LOVE LOVES LOVES Tennis balls. Cozi is a boomerang dog! She lives for retreiving tennis balls.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty Jo and Jenny love tennis balls. The only problem is that Jenny destroys them in no time. Sport doesn't play with balls or any toy he isn't even into chewing bones. I think its because he was a kennel dog till he was 4 and probably didn't get the chance to learn about them.


----------

